# Short irons tell us more than you think



## Ringer (Jun 26, 2006)

One of the interesting phenomenon that we know about the D-Plane (and really it's been partially known for a long time) is that you can curve the ball more with your longer clubs, and very little with the short ones.

We can use this to our advantage. 

Practice PATH with long clubs.
Practice FACE with short clubs.

The reason is that the results are more dramatic with each. When you have a sharp draw with your 3 iron, the same swing with a PW would be a push right. The reason is because with a 3 iron the path can make up for the clubface being out of alignment. If you have the face a degree or two open of the target with your 3 iron, you can produce a 5-10 yard draw to bring the ball back to the target simply by swinging a little out to the right.

You cannot make the same path adjustments to hit a 9 iron at your target. The ball simply won't draw 5-10 yards unless you exaggerate the path the the point of almost duck hooking it.

This hopefully will be a light bulb to many of you who have one problem shot with shorter irons and a different problem with longer clubs.


----------

